# Is there a concensus on which metal detector to use?



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I just got some large billets of black locust, and I figured I'd mill them on my bandsaw. Being along a road, there's a good chance they've got metal in them.

I've searched the forums here and about everyone says "Ya, use one", but few people indicate that a certain brand of metal detectors works great. One person mentioned the Centech from HF, but going to HF I couldn't find which if any of those was that particular brand (and another post here said the HF couldn't find a nail in 1" of wood anyway....).

There's also the rare-earth-magnet-divining rod method, but even those, how much wood would they be effective through?

thanks for any help.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Those people who say the HF Metal Detector doesn't work obviously don't own one. I've no real complaints with mine at all. Granted, if you were looking for metal in the middle of a 12/4 board it wouldn't find it but if the metal was within an inch of the surface it would. I have yet to run into a situation where the HF Metal Detector has let me down.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I have several Garrett detectors and use the least expensive on logs and it will detect a staple 6 inches deep in wood. Cost was around $200 online and it has saved alot more than that in blades. Also it has helped me to cull logs that have to much tramp metal to fool with.

Junkhound


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

junkhound said:


> I have several Garrett detectors and use the least expensive on logs and it will detect a staple 6 inches deep in wood. Cost was around $200 online and it has saved alot more than that in blades. Also it has helped me to cull logs that have to much tramp metal to fool with.
> 
> Junkhound


 
Ditto! I have a Garrett that cost me $165.00 and it works great and has been in service for 5 years now.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

There's lots of Garrett models...which ones are you guys using? Is pretty much everyone using the handheld variety and not the "walking the invisible dog" kind?


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

This is the one I use.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=image&resnum=7&ved=0CFcQ8gIwBg#

I have a handheld but they dont go deep enough for the stuff I cut.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm using the garrett 250 model.

Junkhound


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Watch craigs and ebay sometimes an old Grand Master Hunter will come available worth the money. I bought one of the very first ones from Kellyco in 1989. I also added an 11" Hot Head coil - "deep see" is a good way to put it. I had a smaller "lesser" model Garrett that my dad given me previous to me getting the GMH - so I know from experience there's a big difference in what they put in them - you get what you pay for is applicable with metal detectors. If you can hold out to pick up a used GMH or one of the other top of the line types like the Minelab E-Trac or a Whites DXF etc. they will see an order of magnitude deeper than the lesser models. 

The metal detector I use costs ~$22 new, and less each sharpen I get out of it before it hits metal. :icon_cheesygrin: If was sawing high volume I'd have to get one though. Also if you get one of the higher end models you can search go over areas where others have missed the deeper finds, should you ever decide to do a little detecting other than in logs. You're definitely in one of the better areas of the country for it. Happy hunting and let us know what you get.


----------

